# One headlamp or using fog lights



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrg
Why oh why do people not check they have both headlamps working. I work nights and every bloody night on a 9 mile drive to work regularly see at least 3 cars running one headlamp. They may be dim [email protected]@kers but Jeez, how can they drive safely!

And while I'm ranting, folk who use fog lamps in clear weather - presumably because they are either thick ( forgot to turn em off) or daft ( think they look cool like DRL'S innit)

Do these retards realise both are traffic offences - no I guess not.

<sizzle>
Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't get me started on thiS :evil:


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Add to that the idiots that drive round on their sidelights with their fogs on thinking they look cool.....twats


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Also add the number of idiots I saw this morning with no lights whatsoever in foggy/murky conditions. You flash them and they have a look of utter bewilderment on their faces!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The headlight thing I can understand. SOmetimes your bulb goes and you can't replace before needing to drive again.

But the foglights really annoy me.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

NoMark said:


> Also add the number of idiots I saw this morning with no lights whatsoever in foggy/murky conditions. You flash them and they have a look of utter bewilderment on their faces!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


My I.A.M. observer tester, a Police Class 1 driver, once stopped a woman for speeding.
When asked what speed she was doing in a 40 limit, she said "30". 
"Funny" Andy ( the policeman) said, " You didn't have any lights on at all so how could you read the dash speedometer"

:roll:

Brian


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't forget the people with one head light on - and know it - because they also have their fog lights on to make up for it 

Two wrongs don't make a right FOOL! :evil:

Then there's the evolved retard with one fog light on because the fog lights get used so much one of the bulbs has given up! Perhaps if they use it some more that one will go too and do us all a favour


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Too many cars are driving round with lights not working and don't get me started on the use of fog lights as my daily trip on M60 and M61 has too many examples of this daily.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How about a twat Fog lights, Side lights and wait for it, fairy lights all over the dash


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

This is a good thread, my pet hate is the ass holes that drive at night with the rear fog lights on in the rain, Why?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stevebeechTA said:


> This is a good thread, my pet hate is the ass holes that drive at night with the rear fog lights on in the rain, Why?


Because they are thick twats :evil:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Heavy mist in Kent this morning, and the fog light brigade were out in force,followed one stupid bitch in a Merc, along 3 miles of narrow twisting country lane with my eyes being lazered by her fog lamp, glaring in the dark, even several brief polite applications of main beam had no effect, obviously a Christmas present she just had to use........why is it that these tools just have to put their fogs on when they can clearly see the car in front and behind them?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Not really fog lights but fucking annoying anyway!!

DRL's... Look pretty smart and according to research are safer too. However... Maybe it's just me but surely there is a design flaw in the current set up, particularly in the Marques from the Asian market... What the fuck is the point in having bright DRL's at the front so all can see you coming towards them, but not having any lights on at the rear?! Especially when the thick wankers use them all day and night in any weather condition?! Clowns! [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Not really fog lights but fucking annoying anyway!!
> 
> DRL's... Look pretty smart and according to research are safer too. However... Maybe it's just me but surely there is a design flaw in the current set up, particularly in the Marques from the Asian market... What the fuck is the point in having bright DRL's at the front so all can see you coming towards them, but not having any lights on at the rear?! Especially when the thick wankers use them all day and night in any weather condition?! Clowns! [smiley=juggle.gif]


I really can not unerstand why people get so heated about the " inapropriate " use of fog lights ,, I see people with them on all the , don't botheer me any , I have never been blinded by someones fog lights. 
:?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

roddy said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really fog lights but fucking annoying anyway!!
> ...


I didn't talk about fog light usage you digbat


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

roddy said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really fog lights but fucking annoying anyway!!
> ...


Then you must be effing blind already :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Who said that ?? !!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Who said that ?? !!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: classic!!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pssstttt. I'm over here..........


----------

